
Starting a debate about overuse of copy-pasting - edvinleander
I think that a debate about the overuse of copy-pasting is in order. Copy-pasting and overuse of uneccesary libraries are destroying proper code usage.<p>If you want my opinion before you share yours, read my post.<p>edvinleander.com&#x2F;2020&#x2F;07&#x2F;15&#x2F;stop-the-overuse-copy-pasting-and-unecessary-libraries&#x2F;<p>Have a nice day!
======
giantg2
Maybe. I think that's more a symptom than the actual problem.

The problem in my eyes, is that management tries to squeeze every bit of
productivity out of tech resources which forces them to take the quick and
dirty approach to meet the deadlines or because they've been improperly tasked
to a story that pertains to technology that they were not trained for.

